

Internet backbone Level 3 is offline - dcurtis
http://www.internethealthreport.com/

======
mikeyur
Starting to get better now, but if you click 'last 4 hours' you get a lot of
pretty colors (which are bad)

------
bkudria
Oh. So that's why some sites were loading, and others weren't.

------
andr
Is it just me or is Level 3 having a much worse track record than other
backbones? Last time a big ISP was down it was Level 3, again.
<http://www.google.com/search?q=level+3+internet+outage> shows at least 3
different outages over the past year.

~~~
newt0311
They are the largest. Weird because according to wikipedia, they had the best
record up to 2007.

------
smaug
Could this have to do with it? Ha. Ha.

7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

~~~
Herring
where would they be getting it from? It's not at the top of piratebay.

------
wesley
Shit happens.

